
How can there possibly be this much salt in my fast food salad? - smn1234
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/how-can-there-possibly-be-this-much-salt-in-my-fast-food-salad
======
ohiovr
Salt and sugar are very effective flavor enhancers that cost pennies compared
to higher quality food preparation. It is good to think of restaurants more in
terms of entertainment than nutrition because they want customers to come back
for portion size and taste. With salt there is a kind of bliss point that you
want to get to without stepping over. At that stepover point the food is
revolting. But near that point is where the food is the most appetizing. I am
not suprised to find a lot of salt in the meat. Chicken breast meat doesnt
have a lot of flavor. A ballenced seasoning approach with spices is trickier
on mass appeal than just the cheapest route, salt. And sugar is really the
only macronuetrient or psuedomacronuetrient that tastes good alone. Salt is
revolting by itself.

